# What is the best lighting setup?



## pigyzsempai (Jan 2, 2020)

I just got a baby tegu unexpectedly, and I didn’t even know what it was, I’ve been doing a ton of research but I cant seem to figure out how I should set up the tank. I have the lights my mom bought when she got him which is a 100watt basking light and a red heat lamp (she doesn’t remember the wattage she bought) I read that tegus need UVB lights As well but I’m unsure of what I need to get exactly and where I should put it?


----------



## TripleTegus (Jan 3, 2020)

You need a basking spot at 110-115 degrees and definitely need UVB bulb for them. The red light would be for night heat which may not be necessary. There is a lot of information to look through here you just need to do a little bit of digging.


----------



## Lochlan (Jan 3, 2020)

How big is the enclosure?


----------



## TegusaurusRicoRex (Jan 12, 2020)

I actually just found this today. It really helped me conceptualize what bulb to use. When I was a newer to the hobby, I managed to give my Tegs a sunburn that he's still healing from after 5 years now. It gets better with each shed, but hopefully you can avoid it all together. 

Once we know more about the enclosure, you can probably get more help!


----------

